# Working The Pecs



## Diesel (Feb 13, 2005)

what is the best exercise for working the lower outer pec, (nipple area) ive got a very solid chest but down towards the bottom out side of my pecs i have some left over fat that id really like to get rid of, wide grip bench, flys? im not sure any help would be appriciated


----------



## ORACLE (Feb 13, 2005)

I don't know if this would help any but i do cable flyes but the thing is i do them from the bottom instead of from the top.  I think it hits my chest harder doing it this way.  Dips are good also.


----------



## Diesel (Feb 13, 2005)

ight thanx man, hey is you avatar a picture of you, cause damn son if it is ur huge


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 13, 2005)

Diesel said:
			
		

> ight thanx man, hey is you avatar a picture of you, cause damn son if it is ur huge


You could also try Decline BenchPress...If there is ONE excersise i like, it's the T-bar...try it


----------



## wolfyEVH (Feb 13, 2005)

Diesel said:
			
		

> what is the best exercise for working the lower outer pec, (nipple area) ive got a very solid chest but down towards the bottom out side of my pecs i have some left over fat that id really like to get rid of, wide grip bench, flys? im not sure any help would be appriciated




the fat your are talking about is only gonna be gone if you adjust your diet....


----------



## Diesel (Feb 13, 2005)

yeah i think ima go ahead and do that eca stack have you tried it? ive heard it works good as fuck but i dunno, will it make me have a hard attack durring intense training?


----------



## ORACLE (Feb 13, 2005)

Diesel said:
			
		

> ight thanx man, hey is you avatar a picture of you, cause damn son if it is ur huge



Bro that's Kevin Levrone


----------



## imdaman1 (Feb 26, 2005)

Dumbbell flys hit my chest harder than anything else.


----------



## Blackbird (Feb 26, 2005)

I think declines are a waisted excercise.  Good for stretch but not much else.  Oracles suggestion on flys from the waist is good.  If you squeeze at the top you will really feel the lower peck getting hit.


----------



## STEELADDICTION (Feb 26, 2005)

Blackbird said:
			
		

> I think declines are a waisted excercise.  Good for stretch but not much else.  Oracles suggestion on flys from the waist is good.  If you squeeze at the top you will really feel the lower peck getting hit.



I'll definitly have to disagree with declines being a waisted exercise.  It's one of my favorite chest exercises.  A great bulk builder for the lower outer pec.


----------



## Blackbird (Feb 27, 2005)

STEELADDICTION said:
			
		

> I'll definitly have to disagree with declines being a waisted exercise.  It's one of my favorite chest exercises.  A great bulk builder for the lower outer pec.


That's cool.  Maybe it's just one of those exercises I just don't get anythingfrom.  I get more out of dumbell pullovers.


----------



## DragonRider (Feb 27, 2005)

Diesel said:
			
		

> yeah i think ima go ahead and do that eca stack have you tried it? ive heard it works good as fuck but i dunno, will it make me have a hard attack durring intense training?


It's only dangerous if you overdo it. I recommend you NEVER take more than one 25mg tab per dose. Combine that with a 200mg caffiene tab and an 81mg baby aspirin and you will be good to go. It should actually help you focus better during your workout.


----------

